# Thought this might be of some interest....



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/450534195002711/

Loads of herbal remedies for most issues, parasites, fleas, itchy skin, ears, eyes,anxiety, also shampoos etc.... Worth a look. You need to click the 'join the group" box on the right hand side and you"ll then be added. Interesting even if you don't buy x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Karen, I'll take a look as interested in going down a more natural route for fleas, worms etc.


----------

